# Humminbird 385ci



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

Has anyone used one of these? My boat is on a small 150 acre lake. I was going to blow my budget on a 788ci, but the price jumped by $100 overnight. I have a 385 without the GPS on the bow of the boat now and it seems fine to me.

Right now I am leaning toward this $400 unit with GPS instead of close to $700 for the larger model. Anything I should watch out for?


----------

